# New Cart!



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

That is so cool. I have dreams of having a horse cart one day but I have a long way to go before something like that can be accomplished. haha I think I watched too much _Quiet Man_ when I was growing up. It was my dad's favorite movie. 
(My mom has auburn red hair... just like Maureen O'hara.)


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Nice cart. Just remember easy entry can mean easy exit too, ask me how I know :lol:

I'd put a strip of that non-slide shelf liner around the seat where you sit, just in case. Almost wish I had done that before my accident, maybe I wouldn't have slid across the seat so fast if it had been there.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Pretty good find!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

FUN!!!

I have a cart sitting out in my yard. Problem is nothing we currently is trained to drive.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When the new cart arrived, I didn't install the seat but cut a stout piece of plywood to fit across and bolted it on. Added a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet, the non slippery kind. Well, it happened, horse bolted, I just bailed off the back. Had the seat and backrest been on I couldn't have done that. I wasn't hurt and fortunately neither was the horse nor the cart.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would have a piece of metal welded across the step, so there is a place to brace a foot. Ditto California's advice on the seat....whatever you do, DO NOT put armor all or any kind of cleaner on the seat!!! 

Great find!! Love the wooden wheels!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> When the new cart arrived, I didn't install the seat but cut a stout piece of plywood to fit across and bolted it on. Added a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet, the non slippery kind. Well, it happened, horse bolted, I just bailed off the back. Had the seat and backrest been on I couldn't have done that. I wasn't hurt and fortunately neither was the horse nor the cart.


My other cart I have doesn't have a back rest, but I don't know if I could have bailed out the back so easily if the need arises.

and here is my other cart. Nothing pretty, but it's very sturdy. 








I feel a little embarrassed asking this, but in the case of an accident, such as the horse bolting, is it that easy to slide around?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

ThunderingHooves said:


> I feel a little embarrassed asking this, but in the case of an accident, such as the horse bolting, is it that easy to slide around?



I broke my knee (well, fractured the lateral condyle of my right femur) when I got dumped out of the easy entry cart. Mind you, though, I've logged tons of hours and several years in this cart, and it was only this last May that something that drastic happened. (Which was because we had some new people move in, and they left their jumps up -- I moved the ones I thought would be in the way, the pony had an objection to one on the far end of the arena). He went left, I went right, and plunked out of the cart, and just happened to land on that part of my knee. Oh lucky day. :icon_rolleyes:

I sometimes felt like I could slide around on the seat, but I'm a light weight, and I see pictures of people driving in the easy entry carts with no problems. I was considering getting a wedge seat, since 99% of the time I drive alone, and thought something more like a chair would work out. I'll probably be more determined to get one now once I'm cleared to walk and can eventually get back to driving.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

There is a lot of inertia when the horse is moving at any speed faster than a walk. Watch some CDE or driving derby videos on YouTube to get an idea. It takes TWO navigators on the back, to keep those 4 in hand carriages from flipping. One reason why a 2 wheel cart is recommended for a starter vehicle. 

When you feel yourself start to slide, and need a brace, your first defensive move is your feet. Plus, if you are pulling on lines, you brace with your feet. (In a run away situation) 

If you have ever sailed on a boat, it is the same principle.


----------

